# Connect to iTunes to Use Push Notification



## zhong

Connect to iTunes to Use Push Notifications

"TuneIn Radio" notifications may include alerts, sounds and icon badges.

I disable Notifications for TunIn Radio for my 3gs version 6.0 iOS. Yet I still getting the message above. How do I get rid of it?

This don't happen with other apps. Only with Tune in radio. Thanks


----------



## koala

Try these two suggestions. One or the other seems to fix the problem for most people.

Fixing the "Connect to iTunes to use Push Notifications"� alert in iOS 7.0.3 | Bram.us
Log out of your iTunes & App Store account, restart the device, login to account again.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5327371?start=15&tstart=0
Reset network settings.


----------



## zhong

koala said:


> Try these two suggestions. One or the other seems to fix the problem for most people.
> 
> Fixing the "Connect to iTunes to use Push Notifications"&#157; alert in iOS 7.0.3 | Bram.us
> Log out of your iTunes & App Store account, restart the device, login to account again.
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5327371?start=15&tstart=0
> Reset network settings.


Tried both and they didn't fix the problem. Still get that nag pop up . Is there a bug or something? How come so hard to get rid of it? I am using latest 6.16 iOS on my 3gs maybe that is why? Thanks


----------



## sobeit

did you go into the app itself and check the settings there.


----------



## zhong

sobeit said:


> did you go into the app itself and check the settings there.


I am using TuninRadio.
There are no settings to disable notifications there. In notification center I click in the app.
And disabled all notifications there. But when open app. That message still appears.


----------



## joeten

Did you set the alert style as none as mentioned here TuneIn | How do I turn off push notifications?


----------



## sobeit

zhong said:


> I am using TuninRadio.
> There are no settings to disable notifications there. In notification center I click in the app.
> And disabled all notifications there. But when open app. That message still appears.


another case where android and ios differs.


----------

